# Tetra Complete Substrate - Wash First?



## turner2000 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey,

I was just wondering if I should wash the Tetra Complete Substrate before putting it in my tank, it doesn't say anything about it in the instructions, but I always rinse through gravel before it goes in.

Thanks

-turner2000


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

You do not need to rinse the Tetra Substrate - this will only wash away nutrients


----------

